# Macks Prairie Wings



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Is it true that Tim Grounds and Butch Richenback now own Macks PW or is it just a rumor??


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

It's the first I've heard of it. Mack's is a pretty big operation, I'm not sure if those two would have the capital to pull something like that off.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I'm with Matt. I doubt a couple of call makers could swing that deal. Thats a family operation and kind of their crown jewel. I would be suprised if they would part with it.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I was told that Macks was sold last year.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

According to the 05 catalog, Marion McCollum is still CEO.


----------

